# How to glue aquarium hardscape with cigarette filter (wood & rocks)



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

Great method to combine hardscape. Really strong and quick. 

You can buy cheap empty cigarettes for this. Like 200 cost me €2. 

To hide white filter spots you can put glue on top of the filter and sprinkle with crushed aquasoil or crushed stone (depending on which on you use). 






I used this in my mountain scape in all the crevices to make the aquascape firm for transport and maintenance. 

mountain hardscape top view by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr


----------



## thedudeabides (Feb 29, 2012)

Wow can't believe you got no responses from this post. This is an awesome technique, thank you for sharing. Glad I watched the video before I tried this I would have freaked out once it started smoking if I didn't.

One question, how much weight would you trust with this technique? I want to use it to anchor one lava rock to another and they wight ~10-15 lbs (5 kilos) a piece.


----------



## EdWiser (Jul 14, 2015)

Jurijs Jutjajevs has shown this type on one of his videos and it helps gluing to disimular materials together.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCLgPlYlHA8HtIcKp33x0hdw


----------



## AcidGambit (Aug 30, 2018)

I would have thought that the filters would disintegrate after a while. Is this the preferred method over using something like silicon or marine epoxy putty? Is it stronger, or just easier?


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

You can also use thermoplastics and glue. It’s very Mirable and can confirm with the rocks. I’ve done the cigarette filter and glue technique but you have to be careful with older wood that you’ve used before. Especially manzanita. The old bark flakes off and it will mess up your hardscape. Newer wood is much better.


----------



## Bunsen Honeydew (Feb 21, 2017)

AcidGambit said:


> I would have thought that the filters would disintegrate after a while. Is this the preferred method over using something like silicon or marine epoxy putty? Is it stronger, or just easier?


Cigarette filter material is cellulose acetate. It shouldn't disintegrate, but even if it did, it would likely be inconsequential.


----------



## Marcelo (Apr 28, 2019)

Thanks for sharing! Very nice technique!


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

Does anyone know why this wouldn't work? I just bought a huge pack of cigarette filters on Amazon and the superglue just sort of gelled up and slowly cured over an hour, pretty much like you'd expect with using just cotton/tissue paper. Maybe not all cigarette filters are cellulose acetate and I got the el cheapo brand!


----------

